# Standings of Members



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

I could almost guarantee that someone's going to link me to the WCA page that shows all the standings. This is just for this forum, official results aside.

anyway, I was planning on having categories for where certain members are at. What I mean by this is their best RA12 on a puzzle, but to start out, it'll just be 3x3. It'll look like this..

*9-10 Sec. Avg.*

*10-11 Sec. Avg.*

*11-12 Sec. Avg.*

with member's names under that category. for example, i would be under 15-16 seconds, because my best RA12 is 15.04. if faz was on the list, he'd be at 9-10 seconds, because his best RA12 is between 9 and 10.

I'm sure that this idea won't be praised by others at all, but if others want their name on this, take an RA12, with all the solves and scrambles, like this.

Statistics for 11-28-2009 20:52:42

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 0.18
Standard Deviation: 0.14
Best Time: 0.04
Worst Time: 0.58
Individual Times:
1.	0.12	B R B R D U2 B' F L R' D U' B2 D2 U' R2 U2 L' F D2 B' F2 L D' L2
2.	0.12	F2 U' R F' L B F U B F U2 B' F2 R2 B' L2 R' B2 U2 F D' U' F' L2 R2
3.	0.04	U2 F U' B' F U L R B2 U' L R U2 B D2 U2 B' L' B F D2 U2 L2 R' U2
4.	0.05	U B F2 L R B' D' U2 F2 D' R' B2 L2 R2 B2 F L' U' R2 U' L D' U2 B' F2
5.	0.04	F' D R B' L B F U' L' D' U L' R F' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B D' L' D
6.	0.17	B F L' D B2 D2 B2 L B2 R B' U B F' R2 B2 F2 L R F L2 R' B' F2 U
7.	0.19	U' F D' L B2 L' F R' D2 U F2 L R D L2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 U2 B' F' D U
8.	0.17	U2 L' B2 F R D' B F2 L2 B' U B' F U B2 D2 U R' D2 L D' R' B F2 R
9.	0.21	R' F L2 R F2 U R U2 B F2 D' U' F' D' L' R2 F D U2 L R' D U B F2
10.	0.58	B F R' B F2 R2 B' F' D U' R D U2 B F L R2 B U R' U2 L' R D U
11.	0.29	L' U' L D' U2 L R2 D' U2 B F2 D' B L' F' L2 R' U B F D2 U B' F2 U'
12.	0.17	D' B' D' U F L2 D2 F' D' U L2 B2 U2 F2 L B F2 L' B' F2 D' B F' L2 F'

^^taken off of CCT.

please post!
*8-9*


*9-10*


*10-11*


*11-12*


*12-13*


*13-14*


*14-15*


*15-16*


*16-17*


*17-18*
(X)- 17.36

*18-19*


*19-20*


*20+*


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea, cause nobody would dare lie about their times. Is how fast everybody is really all that significant? Official competitions and videos people put up show it enough IMO


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

why does it end at 20+?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> why does it end at 20+?



I was just about to point that out. 20.01 = >180.00?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> Yea, cause nobody would dare lie about their times. Is how fast everybody is really all that significant? Official competitions and videos people put up show it enough IMO



Are power rankings in college basketball really that significant?

This is to keep up with everything in one place. There's lots of people who don't do well at competitions, and there's lots of people who haven't gone to any competitions.

Also, what's it matter if you lie about your times? if someone doubts that that person is as fast as they claim, they could ask for a video. but what's it matter? you don't win anything if you lie, this is for honest people.
_______________________________________________________

It ends at 20+ because there are more cubers on this forum(probably) under 20(which would require their own groupings; just to keep up with people, ones 20+ are usually less significant, as they can improve much faster). I doubt that makes sense.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> It ends at 20+ because there are more cubers on this forum(probably) under 20(which would require their own groupings; just to keep up with people, ones 20+ are usually less significant, as they can improve much faster). *I doubt that makes sense.*



It doesn't. You basically said that because someone isn't that fast, they don't matter.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> ...ones 20+ are usually less significant...



Thanks. No really, thanks.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > It ends at 20+ because there are more cubers on this forum(probably) under 20(which would require their own groupings; just to keep up with people, ones 20+ are usually less significant, as they can improve much faster). *I doubt that makes sense.*
> ...



in college sports, if you're below 66th, that team doesn't really matter, except to their fans. i think that people are interested in seeing how the faster cubers do, and where the higher ranked cubers are ranked. but, you *do* matter.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



So your basically still saying that no one cares about you if your not sub 20.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2009)

I think this thread is kind of lame.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



no. you're probably still going to matter significantly to people who are around your time, and they want to be faster than you, or if you want to be faster than them.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry Edward, but someone over 20 seconds wont win a competition. d:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Sorry Edward, but someone over 20 seconds wont win a competition. d:



...sure...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Sorry Edward, but someone over 20 seconds wont win a competition. d:



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DubaiOpen2009


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Edward, but someone over 20 seconds wont win a competition. d:
> ...



27 years ago.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



read post above you


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



i did. and nobody cares about that comp, probably.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 29, 2009)

If only there was a way that you could put your PB and it would show under every post you make...tools


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



My, what a pleasant attitude you have.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, sorry, I meant in current times.
Wow, I wasn't aware of Dubai. o_o


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



sorry, but people usually look at top 100.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> sorry, but people usually look at top 100.


Cubing is not a popularity contest.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, but people usually look at top 100.
> ...



there's a difference between popularity and skill.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, but people usually look at top 100.
> ...


Although this is irrelevant to the quote, I'll humor you and say, in a way, yes, it is.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

Can't people just use the weekly competitions to see where they rank?

P.S. I'm THAT close to mattering.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 29, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> sorry, but people usually look at top 100.



While it feels great to be in the top 100, not being in it doesn't make someone slow. I think a 14.5 second average in 3x3 is decently fast, yet it's not even top 200 in the official rankings.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2009)

The point is that sup-20 people do matter, they matter no more or less than anyone faster or slow. But there is smaller chance of people looking at your times the farther you are from some of the fastest people.
It could be extended to 30+, but many people here would be offended by that, too.

I would still go for something around 30, as 20 feels to early to stop. That only gives a range of 10 seconds before everyone else is put in the same category.

IDEA: We could of course, just make more general groups after 20, like 20-25, 26-30, 31-40, 41-50, 50-1:00, 1:00-1:30, 1:30+.

Is that good at all?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Oh, sorry, I meant in current times.
> Wow, I wasn't aware of Dubai. o_o



47.59 DubaiOpen*2009*
31.43 Spain2004
29.74 ChalmersOpen2005
28.23 VaasaOpen*2009*
26.14 Svekub2005
25.58 Sweden2004
25.17 KennedyMiddleFall2004
24.57 Hungary2005
24.24 Spain2005
21.87 Midwest2005
21.18 France2004
20.35 SwedishCubeday2005
20.00 WC2003


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, sorry, I meant in current times.
> ...



Lolpwned.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

originally, i was going to go up to sup-30. but wouldn't it just be easier to put

george- 20.65
bob- 21.30
sally- 21.45

^ this?

i just put the categories for convience.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes yes, okay.
I understand there are exceptions now.

But still, in general, most competitions will usually not be won with super 20 times.
Yes, there are exceptions, but this is in general.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

This thread sucks.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethan said:


> This thread sucks.



well, it would be going better, but nobody has posted their time yet.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm still sup 20, therefor I don't matter, and wont post my time.


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

Forte Shinko - DNF

Average of 12: DNF
1. (DNF) U F' B2 L F2 D R2 U' F2 D B2 L U' B R L F' D R B R' B F2 R' F' 
2. DNF R' U D' L' R2 B' L' F' R2 U2 F R U' B' L D' L' R2 B2 U D' B' R2 U' L 
3. DNF F2 D' R D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 L R U R B' F L' D R' L F' L' B2 L R 
4. DNF L' D F' D2 F' D2 L R' U' R2 U R2 B' R' U' B2 D' U' F' R2 U2 B' U2 B F 
5. DNF L2 B F2 R2 B2 U' D' B' F2 R' B' L' D L' F2 U' L2 B2 U F' U' L' U' L R2 
6. DNF F2 B' D2 U L' R' U2 B2 U' F2 R' B' U2 L R2 B U2 F' D' U2 F B' U2 F' L' 
7. DNF D' R B U' B2 D B2 L2 D2 F' B' U B' R2 F' U D' B2 R D' B2 U2 D' R2 U2 
8. DNF D' R' U' R' B L U' F' D R F' U R D2 B2 R B2 F U' F' B U B2 F' L 
9. DNF L2 U L D' L2 D2 F2 D' R D2 U2 B R U' R L' B D2 B2 L R2 F2 D2 F2 U 
10. DNF L2 B' F R' F' B2 U2 R2 U' L F2 L' R D' U R F L' R B F L' F B D' 
11. DNF D L B' R D2 U' B' F R U B D U F2 U B D L' R' D2 F2 U' L' R2 U' 
12. (DNF) F2 U' B2 L2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 L' B2 R L U2 D2 F L R2 F B2 R' L


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

EPIC AVERAGE. O_O

HOW DID YOU GET SO GOOD?!!


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

I USE Ri Di R D MOVE AND FISH METHOD


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> I'm still sup 20, therefor I don't matter, and wont post my time.



*20+*

but that's fine.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Forte said:


> I USE Ri Di R D MOVE AND FISH METHOD



i liek fisheies w/ dan brown and spam on top


----------



## thiJUMBA (Nov 29, 2009)

this thread is so confusing. i'll see how it progresses tmrw.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 29, 2009)

i should have won


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 29, 2009)

Rowe should have won


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 29, 2009)

Statue should have won.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

You all just lost...

the game


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2009)

Why don't you make an 8-9 second category? Are you trying to discriminate against really really fast people?

Anyway, er, it'd be nice to have a compilation of people's times, but why do it in the forum, where topics get old, people argue, and so on? Why not just use the wiki? Then people could add any PB avg12s they know, and create/remove categories whenever necessary.
I made a demo of something like this with a table a long time ago: Forum Best Times. The idea is that anyone can enter in their best averages for any event(s) they want, and then you can sort on any event to see who's the best. You could even do separate columns for best Fridrich/Petrus/ZZ/Roux/etc avg to see who's the best at what.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Why don't you make an 8-9 second category? Are you trying to discriminate against really really fast people?
> 
> Anyway, er, it'd be nice to have a compilation of people's times, but why do it in the forum, where topics get old, people argue, and so on? Why not just use the wiki? Then people could add any PB avg12s they know, and create/remove categories whenever necessary.
> I made a demo of something like this with a table a long time ago: Forum Best Times. The idea is that anyone can enter in their best averages for any event(s) they want, and then you can sort on any event to see who's the best. You could even do separate columns for best Fridrich/Petrus/ZZ/Roux/etc avg to see who's the best at what.



im hungry


----------



## TioMario (Nov 29, 2009)

My average is 40-50, I feel discriminated


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 29, 2009)

I pwn ALL!

avg of 5-0.5
1 0.5
2 0.5
3 0.5
4 0.5
6 DNF

1x1 right


----------



## (X) (Nov 29, 2009)

12: 00:14.67 x 
11: 00:16.18 x 
10: 00:32.73 x 
9: 00:17.61 x 
8: 00:19.21 x 
7: 00:15.89 x 
6: 00:15.51 x 
5: 00:18.60 x 
4: 00:18.00 x 
3: 00:17.01 x 
2: 00:15.34 x 
1: 00:20.23 x 

avg: 17.36

*17-18*


----------



## shelley (Nov 29, 2009)

Silly thread is silly. Discussions over whether super-20 people matter aside, as qqwref pointed out, there are much better ways to keep track of this. The weekly forum competition, sites like Cubemania, or the wiki, just to name a few.


----------

